# SHENZHEN | Huanggang Port Comprehensive Business Building | 247m | 810ft | 50 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

新皇岗口岸250米南北双塔(250米x2) - 深圳 - 高楼迷摩天族


新皇岗口岸250米南北双塔(250米x2) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc












招标公告丨新皇岗口岸综合业务楼施工总承包公开招标







mp.weixin.qq.com









247米！深圳“新皇岗口岸综合业务楼”最新动态


247米！深圳“新皇岗口岸综合业务楼”最新动态,皇岗,用房,深圳,深港,业务楼




www.163.com





Located in Futian district, next to Huanggang Port Project
Location coordinates: 22°31'30.52"N 114° 4'12.09"E




























Google Earth image from 03/22


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm so glad to see this one is confirmed. It's located next to this, but they are different projects yep








SHENZHEN | Huanggang Port Project | 250m | Pro


New one by AEDAS https://www.163.com/dy/article/GR490QHU05389KH2.html https://www.sohu.com/a/508647913_124752




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

yep two different projects


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Not a fan, building looks really unwelcoming at the base and two cylinders don't make a great exterior in my eyes.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like an amount of merged cylinders shape


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by fsdqy


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

I've been trying to find Xigua videos capturing construction of this skyscraper project as well as other skyscraper projects in the southern end of Futian district adjacent to the border with Hong Kong with little to no success. Thank you ed500 for providing a construction update.


----------

